# Different types of moss



## 3020 (Jun 14, 2010)

Does anyone know a good place to buy different types of mosses that isn't online? I've been to a few stores and all most people seem to carry are java moss and riccia.


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

Menagerie seems to be the place for plants;

Plant section of the site:
http://www.menageriepetshop.com/fish/aquatic-plants.html

Stock list (as of Nov 26):
http://www.menageriepetshop.com/images/stories/pictures/aquariumpics/plantsweb.pdf



> Java Moss tub $4.99 out
> Stringy Moss tub $4.99 *
> Giant Moss tub $4.99 *
> Peacock Moss tub $4.99 out


I'll probably buy some Stringy Moss tomorrow if they have any in stock and if they have Java or Peacock moss.


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2010)

Joeee said:


> Menagerie seems to be the place for plants;
> 
> Plant section of the site:
> http://www.menageriepetshop.com/fish/aquatic-plants.html
> ...


sorry Joeee, the mosses were all sold Thursday and Friday. We have another big batch arriving next week.


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

h_s said:


> sorry Joeee, the mosses were all sold Thursday and Friday. We have another big batch arriving next week.


Life has just lost all meaning.

=P


----------

